# Lame Question regarding Updates



## Desmo007 (Jun 20, 2020)

Pardon my newbie position, as I am fresh to the ebike scene. I purchased a used 2018 Levo, that I have been riding with a smile since day one. 

I have noticed the battery doing some funky things, and wanted to update it's firmware. I'm also having issues connecting my Specialized TCD to my bike, even though my IPhone works fine with Mission Control. I figure updating the bike itself would not hurt. 

I did some searching, but haven't come up with a solid direction. I'm assuming I'll need a cable to run to the battery. I checked the Specialized site but don't see a download page. 

Even a simple link to a current thread would be greatly appreciated. THANKS!


----------



## Desmo007 (Jun 20, 2020)

No one's ever updated their firmware?


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

I believe the you have to take it to a dealer to get a firmware update.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

Yeah, dealer visit is in order. I can't remember the exact setup but when I bought mine new they updated the firmware right in front of me as I was picking it up and they had some proprietary cable and software they used.


----------



## Desmo007 (Jun 20, 2020)

That sucks. 

I can program / update my KTM using a cable and software from an extra Android... hummm.

THANKS!


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah well thats what happens when you buy from a store, legalities and all.
Proprietary systems man!


----------



## Desmo007 (Jun 20, 2020)

matt4x4 said:


> Yeah well thats what happens when you buy from a store, legalities and all.
> Proprietary systems man!


For a firmware update? That's usually a free standard service these days. You know, like bug fixes and all? Added features, sure monetize the **** out of that. But no one's trying to steal proprietary software here, lol.


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's a YouTube video that walks you through step by step, not watching the entire video it looks like you need to have the specialized diagnostic tool which I believe is north $300 us dollars.






Sent from my BV9800Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

A firmware update should not require a visit to the store but who knows what Specialized wants their customers to do. Maybe they want those door swings, but charging more than a nominal amount would be very annoying. The Shimano motor can be done wirelessly through the phone.


----------

